# Hickory score and new toy



## squirrel (Oct 9, 2010)

Howdy all!

Woohoo! You'd think it was Christmas here in Squirellville with all the goodies I've been getting lately! A friend brought me 4 hickory stumps that I have been chopping away on, I got one down to manageable size pieces. I love, love, love to chop wood. Holy cow, there's just something about it that get's me all worked up 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  (the Squirrel doesn't get out much).

I do have a big ax, not sure why it's not in the picture.







And then there is my newest toy, my baby, my new love:







This is a Gransfors Bruks hand forged wildlife hatchet. The MM stamped into the top is the makers initials. I love good quality workmanship. This baby is so sharp it will shave the hairs off of my arm, yea, I really did do that.













Gawd, ain't she purdy. I can't believe I am so excited over a bunch of hickory and a hatchet. Doesn't take much folks, it doesn't take much. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks for sharing my special moment with me!!!!


----------



## matts (Oct 9, 2010)

Perty toy.  I just found some hickory in my back yard the other day.  Several big logs and I haven't found out where they came from yet.  I need a new toy also, but its gonna be a big one.


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 9, 2010)

You are NUTS there cheryl. Now I'll have to call before I stop into the squirrel's den. Now she's armed and dangerous too.


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 9, 2010)

Ok Cheryl, set the ax down gently and step away so no one gets hurt!  You are way too funny. In your case deranged does not mean taking you off the range  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Here is a quote from someone you know very well

NO COMPRENDE LOVE YOU LONG TIME


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 9, 2010)

Just what we need, 

A---

Crazy

Female

Squirrel,

With

A

Freakin'

Super

Sharp

Ax ! ! ! !

If you ever come to PA, I'm hiding ALL of my chainsaws!

Bearcarver


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 9, 2010)

Hell Hath No Fury As That of a Hatchet Wielding Squirrel Scorned...


----------



## meateater (Oct 10, 2010)

I'm scurred myself. She has sharp instruments.


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 10, 2010)

U Scare Me!

TJ


----------



## squirrel (Oct 10, 2010)

Scarbelly said:


> Ok Cheryl, set the ax down gently and step away so no one gets hurt!  You are way too funny. In your case deranged does not mean taking you off the range
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 Who would say such a thing?


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 10, 2010)

Squirrel said:


> NO COMPRENDE LOVE YOU LONG TIME
> 
> 
> Who would say such a thing?




Sounds like Vietnamese, with a Spanish accent.


----------



## fourashleys (Nov 17, 2010)

yikes!!!


----------



## tom37 (Nov 17, 2010)

Nice score there Squirrel, ummm, choppin wood, ummmm wern't you just down and out with the illness of the century.

Take it easy, I would hate to see the squirrel down and out again.


----------

